# RE: Camping near Grand Lake Stream . . . Second Machias Lake actually



## firefighterjake (Aug 25, 2011)

Thought I would share some pics from last weekend's camping and geocaching trip.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 25, 2011)

1) Shot of the camp site . . . a primitive spot with no electricity, no running water and no RVs in site . . . heck, the nearest tent site was across the lake. Did I mention the spot was free? Very pretty area. This was Second Machias Lake. We also lucked out as there was a newly built outhouse . . . actually smelled more like wood than anything else . . . didn't even have a bit of graffit on it. Only negative was when I was jockeying the Titan around to back up I ended up running into a hidden stump covered by ferns that put a nice crease in my front bumper . . . my cousin says he should be able to fix it easily enough though.

2) Shot of a stream . . . hard to see but there is a natural waterslide made by the rocks. Surprisingly enough, we never saw any moose the entire time we were up there even though this is prime moose country.

3) Dawn Marie Beach . . . a short hike in to a deserted sandy beach. Not a single home or person around for miles.

4) A fairy house at our camp site. I built one myself before we left, but my friends say it looked more like it was in the fairy ghetto and on the wrong side of the tracks.

5) Another shot of Dawn Marie Beach . . . no camping here, but this was a very pretty spot. Never saw Dawn Marie though.

6) Sunset . . . or maybe it is Sunrise . . . at Second Machias Lake near our campsite.

7) Near the start of a hiking trail is this . . . you can't see it in the pic, but a hose comes down from an icy-cold, most likely spring-fed stream and drops into a bucket full of sodas. My buddy added the beer to be funny. The odd thing is that there is not a store for miles around . . . and it's all on the honor system . . . a very strange thing . . . it's like trail magic.

Next weekend I'm heading off with the same friends to camp at the Katahdin Ironworks . . . hoping to hike Gulf Hagas -- Maine's "Grand Canyon."


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 25, 2011)

I had to look up what geocaching is.  High tech hide and seek with GPS.  Sounds cool, you have too much time on your hands since your all caught up with your wood supply.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 25, 2011)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> I had to look up what geocaching is.  High tech hide and seek with GPS.  Sounds cool, you have too much time on your hands since your all caught up with your wood supply.



Nah . . . I'm still working on 2013-2014's wood supply . . . I actually need to get cracking on this . . . cooler weather will be nicer.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 26, 2011)

Weird to see the leaves are still green.  Everything here is changing color already.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 26, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Weird to see the leaves are still green.  Everything here is changing color already.



Some of the red maples in the swamps have started turning color . . . actually seems a bit earlier than normal.


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful Jake, wish I was there.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 26, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Weird to see the leaves are still green.  Everything here is changing color already.



It is starting here too but it will be a very slow gradual change. In MI, the northern part of the state runs about 2-3 weeks ahead of the southern part. We live on sand and that tends to allow the maples to start a bit earlier.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 26, 2011)

Some beautiful country you have there Jake.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 29, 2011)

Going to Gulf Hagas in the Northern Woods this weekend if the weather is good . . . I'll take some pics if I go.


----------

